# Problème de reconnaissance DD



## breizhb (11 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà mon souci : 

J'ai un PB G4 15" alu et mon DD n'est pas reconnu, en fait je souhaite mettre un nouveau DD de 320 Go car celui d'origine a claqué, sauf que lorsque j'essaye via le DVD Install Leopard il ne me permets pas de l'initialiser, je me retrouve avec un ? sur un dossier.

Y a t-il une solution ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Arlequin (11 Octobre 2010)

Hello

boote sur ton dvd d'install

après le choix de la langue, vas dans le menu au dessus > outil> utilitaire de disque

partitionne ton DD (une partition ou plus, comme tu veux) puis option> choisir "table de partition Apple" pas GUID ni MBR
formate en HFS+ journalisé
applique
quitte l'utilitaire de disque

là ça devrait aller


----------



## breizhb (11 Octobre 2010)

Je suis d'accord, mais le disque dur n'est pas reconnu, des que je met un dvd install rien ne ce passe,

j'ai essayé de voir si je pouvais formater le DD via un pc en NTFS

Est ce que cela peut fonctionner ?


----------



## Arlequin (11 Octobre 2010)

Attend, un truc à éclaircir: 

tu arrives ou pas au choix de la langue et à l'utilitaire de disque ?

si oui, disque dur naze fort probablement

si non, que veux tu dire par "il ne se passe rien" ? tu presse bien "C" durant le boot ? 
c'est bien le dvd d'nstall de CET ordi que tu utilises ? ou à défaut un disque universel (noir) ?

oublies le passage par PC, car celui-ci n'est pas apte à créer le bon schéma de partition


----------



## breizhb (11 Octobre 2010)

non je n'arrive pas au choix de la langue
après de nombreux test, il y une nouveauté j'ai un message qui m'indique de redemmarrer en laissant le doigt appuyer sur le bouton de demarrage,

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h40 ----------

mais rien ne ce passe il reboot et c tout,

et j'ai effectectivement booter avec la touche "c" mais rien n'y fait


----------



## Arlequin (11 Octobre 2010)

aïe

tu as en plus un kernel panic

pas bon


----------



## breizhb (12 Octobre 2010)

Y a t il une solution ?


----------



## Arlequin (12 Octobre 2010)

un KP au démarrage + les touches habituelles qui ne fonctionnent pas ça commence à faire bcp je trouve

plusieurs barettes de ram ? si oui, n'en laisse qu'une
fais un reset pram
fais un reset de la smc
serre les fesses
reprend la procédure avec le dvd d'installation d'origine 
si pas mieux, change la barette et recommence


----------



## breizhb (12 Octobre 2010)

Y a du mieux, le clavier reponds mais toujours le meme message au demarrage, donc le KP

reset pram => ok
mais toujours pareil


----------



## Arlequin (12 Octobre 2010)

as tu interverti les barettes ?


----------



## breizhb (12 Octobre 2010)

je n'ai qu'une barette


----------



## Arlequin (12 Octobre 2010)

breizhb a dit:


> je n'ai qu'une barette



ça limite le test, effectivement

je n'y crois pas trop, mais ça ne coute rien > retire le nouveau disque dur et teste sans > toujours un KP ?


----------



## breizhb (12 Octobre 2010)

non un ? sur un dossier


----------

